# Maltese Sinus Problems



## Maltesemummy (May 16, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help me on this topic or give me some good advice. My little Harry turned 1 in December. I rescued him from puppy mill in Missouri when he was a tiny baby, they claimed he was 9 weeks old but my Veterinarian's believe he was more like 4-6 weeks old. Harry weighed less than a pound when he got here to PA to our rescue and his little teeth had not yet erupted through his gums. He had lost most of his hair and had a bad upper respitory infection. He was treated with clavamox and put through a series of blood work, urine tests, and stool samples for the first 7 months of his life because he could not keep down his food and what little he did keep down came out the other end as bloody diarrhea. He was tested for everything under the sun i.e. parvo, distemper, livershunt, immune disease, etc., etc..
He has also had chronic sneezing, runny nose, and constant snoring when he sleeps. The sinus problems became much worse last Fall around late August - Sept..
He was diagnosed as having IBD and put on a special food but he could not keep that down either. He was also diagnosed with a chicken allergy, seasonal allergies, and chronic sinus infections by two different traditional Veterinarians.
I finally took him to a vet that practices holistic medicine as well as traditional medicine to see if maybe he could help him. This vet had me put him on a raw diet. Surprisingly Harry has been thriving since the switch to raw with no more bouts of vomiting or diarrhea since July of 2010. He now weighs 3.8 he is still very thin but much better than he was. 
Harry has a full set of retained baby teeth and has not yet been neutered. We were planning on having his teeth done at the time of his neuter but he has been too sickly for his surgery and his breathing is still horrible in spite of being treated both traditionally and holistically for his sinus problems. I refuse to have him on yet another round of antibiotics and the herbal supplements don't really seem to be helping either. 
Have any of the rest of you experienced sinus problems, chronic sneezing, and snoring with your Maltese? Harry has a very short muzzle and the fact that he has all those retained baby teeth makes me wonder if the retained teeth could be causing his chronic sinus problems. Some of his teeth are actually growing almost to the center of the roof of his mouth. Any thoughts on this? 
I love this little dog more than life and can't imagine life without him. I would spend my last dime to help give him some relief from these problems. We have invested over 3000.00 in vet care for him over the last year and it makes me sick that he is still suffering so badly from these horrible sinus problems. Any thoughts, comments, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Since Harry is one already I would definitely have his baby teeth out & get him neutered---esp. the baby teeth & might as well do it at once. Our Kitzel had his neuter & teeth 12-14 removed) done at the same time. He was bigger (about 5 lbs. @ 7 months) than Harry but not huge. He did well but came home w/serious diarrhea---lasted from Tues--Sat. This was probably from the meds he got or the anesthesia. 
I would have them ex-ray his teeth before the surgery as it sounds like he has issues w/teeth. This is the only way to eliminate whether or not the teeth are causing a problem w/the sinus. 
Just make sure he is in a first-class surgery center who monitors oxygen, etc. when he has his surgery. It is amazing what they can do today!
Sending up prayers for little sweet Harry.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Teeth issues (especially Canine Teeth) can cause a nasal fistula. Here are a couple of articles on this.

AVDS - Oral Nasal Fistula Information Page - Advanced Periodontal Disease - Dog Tooth Check
Abnormal Passageway Between the Mouth and Nasal Cavity in Dogs | petMD

And here is an excellent article from the College of Veterinary Medicine on sneezing and nasal discharge.

Nasal Discharge & Sneezing

Hopefully you will be able to find the answer. Sending prayers for your fluff.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think retained baby teeth can cause lots of problems with crowding etc in regard to bite, tarter build up and I'm sure if issues can go up into the sinuses so I would get them out ASAP along with the neuter. We rushed Tyler into his neuter when we got him because the baby teeth were setting his bite off so badly that he would have had major problems without getting them out. When you said about teeth growing from the center of his mouth, I would say this is an emergency. It must be uncomfortable at the very least.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Although unusual, Maltese can have brachycephalic face/airway issues. I would get the teeth removed and have them check his soft palate and nasal passages while he's under. If your vet isn't confident with this, you'll need a referral to a vet who routinely does this type of repair on Bulldogs and such. One of my dogs had the palate cut back and it was miraculous.


----------



## Maltesemummy (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome and comments Sandi. I have been trying to get them to neuter and pull Harrys teeth for 6 months now but they felt he was not well enough to do it yet. I know this sounds horrible but I feel they are trying to take me for every cent first before they attempt the surgery. I am praying that once his teeth are removed it will remedy the breathing problems.


----------



## Maltesemummy (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and info JMM.


----------



## Maltesemummy (May 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post the links and the valuable info. going to read it now. ~Lori


----------



## Maltesemummy (May 16, 2011)

Yes I have considered his teeth issue a problem for months now but the two Veterinarians I have been working with don't seem to think it is. I am beside myself over all of Harry's issues. It is all so frustrating. They keep telling me his teeth are the least of his issues but my gut instinct is telling me different. I really feel they are 90% of his problems.
I am in the process of finding a new vet that deals with his specific issues. Thank you so much for the comments and advice.


----------

